# Welche Teile im PC brauchen 3,3volt, 5volt und 12volt und wieviel genau



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2008)

Da ja in einem anderen Thread grad bissl ums Netzteil geht und wieviel welche komponente braucht würd mich mal jetzt genau interessieren aus welcher Leitung die ganzen Komponenten im Pc ihren Strom ziehen

Graka hängt an der 12Volt leitung

Cpu hängt auch an der 12 volt leitung aber bezieht es die Spannung allein aus der 12volt leitung (4fachstecker) oder liefert das Board zusätzlich noch aus anderen Leitungen strom

beim rest bin ich mir nicht sicher

Aus welcher Leitung ziehen mainboard,ram,pci(express)-karten,Festplatten und Laufwerke ihren Strom


----------



## der-jo (8. Juli 2008)

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/hardware/atx-netzteil.html


----------



## rehacomp (8. Juli 2008)

Die Leitungen werden sicherlich auch genutz.
An Dem ATX Stecker sind sicher nicht umsonst so viele Kabel.
Das Chipsatz und andere Kleinteile nicht mit 12V versorgt werden, denk ich mal, ist klar. Bei USB könnt ich mir vorstellen, das die 5V Leitung direkt weiter gegeben wird.

Andersherum Brauchen SATA Laufwerke nicht unbedingt die 3,3V Leitung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2008)

danke für die antworten

was ich auch bissl verwundlich finde ist das z.b. ein quadcore ca.95 watt unter vollast braucht 
wenn ich jetzt sage der läuft mit 1,25volt dann sind das 96Amper was der zieht und das bei den kleinen pins


----------



## rehacomp (8. Juli 2008)

die TDP die mit 95W angegeben ist, ist nicht die Leistungsaufnahme, sonder die max. verlustleistung in Form von Wärme.

Anderer seits sind die Ampere Werte schon sehr hoch. Eine Spannungserhöhung von 0,1V hatt mein Messgerät an der Steckdose mit 20W mehrverbrauch gedankt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2008)

rehacomp am 08.07.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> die TDP die mit 95W angegeben ist, ist nicht die Leistungsaufnahme, sonder die max. verlustleistung in Form von Wärme.
> 
> Anderer seits sind die Ampere Werte schon sehr hoch. Eine Spannungserhöhung von 0,1V hatt mein Messgerät an der Steckdose mit 20W mehrverbrauch gedankt.




ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht aber dann hab ich das hier mal gelesen weil ich eben genau wissen wollte

Die Prozessor-Hersteller geben den maximalen Energieverbrauch als so genannte Thermal Design Power (TDP) an. Sie liegt beim Phenom X4 9600 laut AMD bei 95 Watt, Intel gibt die TDP des Core 2 Quad Q6600 mit 105 Watt an. Um die TDP zu ermitteln, simulieren AMD und Intel eine maximale Belastung, damit PC- und Notebook-Hersteller das Design und die passende Kühllösung für ihre Produkte einsetzen können. In der Praxis sind die Prozessoren aber nur in Ausnahmefällen so stark belastet – die TDP spiegelt also nicht den realen Leistungshunger einer CPU wider.

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/prozessor/tests/139344/amd_phenom_x4_9600_vs_intel_core_2_quad_q6600/index3.html

kann das wirklich so viel sein oder versteh ich da was falsch 

hab mich oben verrechnet sind 76 amper was aber auch nicht wenig ist


----------



## olstyle (8. Juli 2008)

Da eine CPU ja mechanisch quasi "nichts" tut wird die eingeschleuste Energie fast 1:1 in Wärme umgewandelt. Dem entsprechend ist die TDP doch ein (sehr ungenauer) Richtwert für die Energieaufnahme.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. Juli 2008)

Soldat0815 am 08.07.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus welcher Leitung ziehen mainboard,ram,pci(express)-karten,Festplatten und Laufwerke ihren Strom



- Da das Mainboard alle integrierten Geräte mit Strom versorgen muss, werden so ziemlich alle Spannungen vom 24 Pin Stecker benoetigt
- Vermutlich durch die 3.3V Leitung, runtergebraten auf die ~2V
- Der ISA/PCI/AGP Bus liefer glaube ich so ziemlich alle Spannungen an die eingesteckten Karten (3.3V, 5V und 12V / Fuer ISA eventuell noch die (Minus) Spannungen)
- Festplatte vermute ich mal 12V (Wobei bei einigen Festplatten auch alternativ nur 5V Leitunge angeschlossen werden koennen (2.5"))
- Vermute aehnlich wie bei der Festplatte


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2008)

uff also verbrät die cpu wirklich ungefähr soviel  respekt wusste garnicht das soviel strom durch die pins passt ohne das sie sich gleich in luft auflösen  

das nächste wo ich nicht verstehe wozu gibt es die minusspannung und wozu braucht man diese

der normale kreislauf ist ja die elektronen wandern vom pluspol zur minuspol/masse) was macht dann der minuspol zieht der die elektronen von dem masseanschluss raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2008)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.07.2008 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldat0815 am 08.07.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				rehacomp am 08.07.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> die TDP die mit 95W angegeben ist, ist nicht die Leistungsaufnahme, sonder die max. verlustleistung in Form von Wärme.



nuja - leider ist es auch nicht max. verlustleistung, sondern i.d.r. ein wert, der verschieden weit über dieser liegt.
der maximale stromverbrauch kann für kurze zeiten sogar deutlich höher ausfallen, schließlich wird die wärme ein bißchen durch die wärmekapazität von kühler und cpu gepuffert - der strom aber nicht.
(deswegen auch die alte verwirrung um die intel tdp, die die maximale wärmeentwicklung bei nutzung angibt - nicht die maximale theoretisch denkbare, wenn alle einheiten zeitgleich was machen, weil sie das eben nicht über längere zeit tun)



			
				Soldat0815 am 08.07.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> das nächste wo ich nicht verstehe wozu gibt es die minusspannung und wozu braucht man diese
> 
> der normale kreislauf ist ja die elektronen wandern vom pluspol zur minuspol/masse) was macht dann der minuspol zieht der die elektronen von dem masseanschluss raus




genaugenommen bewegen sich die elektronen von minus nach plus 
aber die umkehrung in bezug auf masse stimmt - elektronen fließen einfach vom höheren zum niedrigeren pol.
zur bennenung zieht man nun irgend ein referenzniveau heran, nennt das 0 und benennt alles andere danach - würde man was anderes nehmen, würde er vielleicht von "+3456v" nach "+3451v" fließen.
dem strom ist das egal, genauso wie ne kugel auch dann noch nen berg runterrollt, wenn der in einer depression liegt und seinen gipfel 50m unter N.N. hat.

wofür die leitungen eingeführt wurden, weiß ich aber auch nicht - fest steht nur, dass z.b. msi vor 2jahren ein riesenproblem mit einigen bords mit onbord-audigy chip hatte, weil für den eine -? spannung benötigt wurde, die im rahmen von atx 12vII gestrichen wurde und deswegen bei neuen netzteilen fehlte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2008)

ach stimmt die elektronen sind negative und fliesen zum positiven pol   
mann wie ich elektronik hasse  

vielen dank für eure antworten  falls mir noch irgendwas einfällt meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## struy (8. Juli 2008)

Soldat0815 am 08.07.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> uff also verbrät die cpu wirklich ungefähr soviel  respekt wusste garnicht das soviel strom durch die pins passt ohne das sie sich gleich in luft auflösen


So wie ich das mal gelesen habe ist das auch ein Problem für die Prozessorhersteller, dass die Pins schon arg an der Grenze genutzt werden. Für mehr Strom sollen dann so kleine halbe Bällchen (ich hoffe man verstehts^^) unten dran sein und nicht mehr Pins. Da soll dann wieder mehr Strom durchfliessen können. Oder sind die neuen Prozessoren schon damit ausgestattet? Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten keinen Prozessor mehr in der Hand gehabt  .


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2008)

mitlerweile sind an den prozis keine pins mehr drann (zumindest beim intel 775) aber dafür kommen halt vom mainboard die pins ok die sind schon etwas dicker im vergleich zu den pins von früher also haben die das damit anscheinend schon behoben

trotzdem kann man es kaum glauben wenn man überlegt was für fette kabel im auto verlegt werden für die musikanlagen und dann sieht man den prozi mit den pins  
wobei wenn ich jetzt mal genau überleg es sind ja auch verdammt viele pins und der gesammtquerschnitt ist sicher auch nicht weniger als man beim auto benutzt


----------

